# The carbon coating of wilier.



## danbig (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone hv this kind of coating problem ?


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks like a cento. :thumbsup:

Appears to be paint. My rear cento drops are painted. My rear skewer came off once and chipped the paint. Touched it up with paint and then clearcoat aka clear nail polish.

Edit: now that i look at your photo, is the clearcoat lifting off?


----------



## danbig (Nov 19, 2008)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Looks like a cento. :thumbsup:
> 
> Appears to be paint. My rear cento drops are painted. My rear skewer came off once and chipped the paint. Touched it up with paint and then clearcoat aka clear nail polish.
> 
> Edit: now that i look at your photo, is the clearcoat lifting off?


hi, 
yes, this is centro 1. Actually, the surface of the frame is very smooth and the white things came from the frame. And i dont ride this frame for a long time.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

I had this problem down the skewer areas,no big deal for now since its hidden ynder,,


----------



## danbig (Nov 19, 2008)

bon_gabs said:


> I had this problem down the skewer areas,no big deal for now since its hidden ynder,,


hi , some of my friends(3) got this problem and some(2) are fine. They are so shock for this Quality.


----------

